# Me again - bogwood leaching



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

On the advice of the guy at the shop, I bought a nice piece of bogwood as supposedly the plecs will love it. He said to soak it in water for about a week to remove all the tannin, so as not to discolour the water in the tank. He recommended doing it in boiling water the first time, then just normal tap water.

That was 3 weeks ago! I did the boiling water thing every day for the first 4 days, then just used hot tap water. Granted it's leaching less, taking a couple of days for the water to look brown and its a lighter shade, but I still wouldn't feel happy putting it in the tank.

Any ideas how long it will take, or if there is a more effective way?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Im afraid that short of sealing It with something aquarium safe, there really isn't any way I know of to speed it up. Tbh though, as long as its not too bad, id live with it. People pay a lot of money to get that effect in the water, and the plecs will enjoy it. Nothing really harmful about it


----------

